

Load Data while Scrolling Page Down with jQuery and PHP - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/07/load-data-while-scroll-with-jquery-php.html

======
skip
This is in no way better than regular pagination. Or, if you want to eliminate
a full page reload, just do the pagination in AJAX (but still allow me to link
to a specific page).

Pagination does not break the back button or the scrollbar like progressive
loading.

------
9oliYQjP
Please don't. Scrolling is an inherently spatial behaviour, and changing state
while doing so will confuse a lot of users. It feels like chasing the carrot.

------
ananthrk
Another neat implementation - CSV Viewer [<http://www.s-anand.net/csv>]

~~~
sinu9i
Very nice..

------
wmblaettler
I like this intuitive user experience. I have previously seen this on
Microsoft Live image search and on a few other sites as well.

It seems to be ideal for cases where the top-most results are the ones most-
likely to be pertinent to the user such as search results or ordered lists. It
also would be nice for twitter or facebook-like timelines.

I did a quick test and it does not seem to work in Safari on the iPhone. The
issue here might have something to do with $(window).scroll event not being
compatible with this browser, although $(document).scroll ought to be.

Quirksmode scroll event info:
<http://www.quirksmode.org/dom/events/scroll.html>

~~~
dmlorenzetti
Personally I find this user experience annoying and counter-intuitive. It
makes the links, and the scroll bar indicator, inconsistent, by destroying any
notion of "how far down the page" you are. Furthermore, returning to a page
after visiting a hyperlink usually induces a bunch of jumping around as the
page rebuilds (and often the browser ends up showing some other view anyhow).
Finally, it comes across to me as though some programmer decided to get fancy,
rather than as a considered solution to some actual problem with the page's
load performance. In short, to date I have always found it a flashy hack, not
an enhancement of my web experience.

------
sinu9i
This tutorial about my favorite place Dzone like data loading while page
scrolling down with jQuery and PHP. We have lots of data but can not display
all. This script helps you to display little data and make faster your
website. Take a look at live demo and scroll down.

